# Get paid to drive your car - $$$ - MAJOR marketing campaign



## LimeMedia (Aug 14, 2015)

Looking for driver with a pimped out car for a 3 day marketing program for a major social media campaign. Pays VERY well. If you have one of the following style vehicles, we are looking for you:

Donk
Hydraulic Lifts
Low Rider Truck

Please send photos of yourself and your vehicle with a good contact number to: [email protected]

Must submit to a DMV background check before hiring.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

So no slabs, sleds, customs, v.i.p. stance cars, bombs, resto mods? :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Nothing like being social on the cell phone app


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

What location??


----------

